
Archive.org is down due to an unexpected outage - peterburkimsher
https://twitter.com/internetarchive/status/1143378990826004480
======
peterburkimsher
"The Internet Archive website has been down overnight due to a cut of our dark
fiber. Our vendor is rolling a splice team to the cut site and we'll be back
online just as soon as we can. Data is safe; the library is briefly closed for
maintenance."

~~~
peterburkimsher
It's back now!

